# Home Training in London?



## josh18t (May 22, 2016)

Hey I'm looking for some home training on my setup in Walthamstow, and was wondering is there is anyone on the forum that has recommendations?

I have a Silivia v4 (with mecoffee pid) and Mignon mk2, but I have found that I cant really get the consistent results that I'm after.

I can only really do weekends as I work pretty late through the week.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks @Mrboots2u

@josh18t - will send a PM with details


----------



## Caz003 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, I'd also be interested in some home training. Many thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Working on getting dates in the diary.

For new enquiries - availability is scarce until mid August then freeing up through September and October.


----------

